# Quit Smoking Thread



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I am quitting smoking. I started smoking 6 years ago - and have quit once before, had cut down to about 2 a day for the last year or so - but now I am determined to quit. If you smoke, and you are planning to quit, you could share your woes, views or success stories here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have never smoked. Taggart used to smoke quite a lot - his parents were heavy smokers. He made several unsuccessful attempts to give up, then went on to a pipe for a couple of years, which turned the walls and ceilings and his teeth all brown. But giving up a pipe is easier than cigarettes. However, you are only smoking two a day, so you seem nearly home. Are they fairly 'weak' cigarettes, or could you have a period of two even weaker cigarettes before giving up? I think also analysing when you smoke - with a cup of coffee or whatever - could help you form new habits. 
Good luck, anyway.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I smoked for about a year, 4-5 cigarettes per week. It seems that it's not addictive that way since I had no trouble and struggle whatsoever when decided to quit.

I have a way to quit nevertheless. Switch to Pink Elephant...










... and soon you'll quit just to avoid embrassement when smoking in public.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

"Smoking thread messed up my life, then I called No More Thread on 0800 733 8275 and they helped me tackle my thread problem head on." - anonymous former thread addict

No More Thread. Call today to start a new life without thread!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I think a good detox would help most people,think also you are wasting money on ciggerates.Do the math -$6 per week times 52 weeks=$312.So you can save money by not smoking.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

My secret to quitting (and I am VERY good a quitting... I do it all the time! ;-)... is only smoking American Spirits. Easiest cigs in the world to quit smoking. None of the 200 or so nasty "delivery" poisons that all the others have. It's not the nicotine that gives you all the terrible withdrawal symptoms that make you wanna slap yo' mama... it's these other wretched chemicals. 

I haven't had a cigarette for months. And if I ever am stupid enough to start up again (which is entirely possibly), I know that as long as I only smoke American Spirits, I will always be able to quit in 2 days. By day 3 I'm done. Like clockwork. 

Not that I'm suggesting you (or anyone) use that as an excuse to keep smoking! My other advice is figure out what your triggers are and remove them from your life. For me it's drinking or going to a dive bar or hanging out with other smokers.

For what it's worth


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Crudblud - you talk exactly like Zappa - as irrelevant and as unfunny.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

shangoyal said:


> Crudblud - you talk exactly like Zappa - as irrelevant and as unfunny.


Well, smoking thread is no laughing matter. 'Thread heads' destroy the lives of themselves and others. And of course those who smoke 'string', the cruder less refined street version.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

For the past 6 months I've been off and on. The reason is mainly financial, but fear of death is also somewhat at play. I came to realize that most of the instances when I want to smoke are mostly due to conditioning (after lunch, with coffee etc.), avoiding agitating situations (work, socializing), a form of reward after completing a task, routine or mere boredom. So it does make smoking quite redundant.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Why not take up singing in a choir? a) It will distract you and b) you won't want to spoil your voice by smoking...
But if you don't 'have a voice', you could find some other activity that is interesting that you could do whenever you feel like having a cigarette.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I have smoked about a year but only when i am drinking, and i have no desire to do it sober.

I am 21 at the moment and i started at 20, i guess the reason why i am not addicted to smoking is that i started it late.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

In fact, I do like singing. Sometimes, I feel irritated because my voice has not been the same with all the smoking - and certainly it's a good reason to quit. The real problem is that all my friends smoke - and it's not easy saying no when you share a bond over smoking.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've smoked for 40+ years. Six months ago I switched to e-cigs, which I hope are less damaging. Smoker's cough is gone, at least...


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I've smoked for 40+ years. Six months ago I switched to e-cigs, which I hope are less damaging. Smoker's cough is gone, at least...


God, that's a lot. Take care.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I quit in the late 1970s. I had smoked 2.5 packs per day for 6+ years. I had a couple failed attempts to quit, partly because the people I hung around with smoked too and the temptation is too strong. When I quit, i tried other smokes like a pipe. I think that the nicotine addiction effect is overrated and that it is more a psycological additction, a pacifier if I may say so, and the way I finally quit bears that out. What worked for me is that I just switched to chewing toothpicks. And did I ever chew them. My truck floor was littered with chewed up toothpicks. I chewed them for about five years and finally quit them also, but that quit was another story. 

But the pacifier effect is very strong because I was a printer and would wash printing plates with Xylol and you are not supposed to smoke around that stuff, so one day I am washing a plate and chewing a toothpick and suddenly realized that I was not supposed to be around the Xylol, so was about to bolt for the door when I realized that it was only a toothpick.

Anyway, my advice is replace the habitat with something innocuous and avoid being around other smokers. With the price of cigarettes today (in USA anyway) the added benefit is you can buy CDs for the money saved by not smoking.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I smoked for about a year, 4-5 cigarettes per week. It seems that it's not addictive that way since I had no trouble and struggle whatsoever when decided to quit.
> 
> I have a way to quit nevertheless. Switch to Pink Elephant...
> 
> ...


Are you a geek?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd have smoked a pink cigarette back in high school because I didn't have much money. But I'd likely have kept it cupped and if any greasers were around (my school had greasers), I would have had to ditch it or pay the price.:lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Used to smoke a lot but gave up 15 years ago. I found it difficult & the psychological craving was worse than the physical which goes after a couple of days. I would still love a cig now but I'd never start again.

Some things which helped me:

I watched an interview with a director of a tobacco company & he was asked if he smoked. He said of course not, he'd got more sense. Every time you smoke you line this millionaire *******'s pockets with money. This guy who sneers at smokers.

There was a free-phone (toll free) help line &I used it quite often. It was staffed by ex-smokers who were helpful, sympathetic and funny. There might be one in your area.

I changed my routine at home. I always had a cig after a meal but I never ever smoked in my bedroom so I used to eat my meals in the bedroom. I didn't want a cig then & that broke the psychological connection.

I promised myself a fabulous holiday with the money I saved if I could quit for a year. And I had my holiday.

Good luck.


----------



## Sanjiv (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive realized that everytime im dry i have a hanquering want to smoke more cigarettes. But when i got weeds for example https://www.bonzaseeds.com/blog/black-domina/, its literally the exact opposite effect, basically. 
Has anyone else had this type of experience? Or even researched this topic? I have heard about people actually quitting by substituting it w/ bud. Interesting to me. 
I've been having trouble myself trying to quit smoking cigars. I tried searching for other alternatives like vaping but after a month i came back to ciggaretes. I was so desperate to quit and avoid nicotine but then i came across this article that says marijuana can help you quit smoking ciggaretes and turns out, CBD can help after all.CBD can remove positively associated smoking memories from the brain, making it easier for the user to quit altogether. Can someone give me more information or any tips? Thanks


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Speaking from personal experience, the first three days without smoking was the first barrier to get through. The worst cravings tapered off after that, but I had to go two weeks until I broke through the final cravings of the addiction. Made all the difference in the world to exercise during that time, and I also cut down on caffeine, which for me tended to stimulate the addiction. 

Some people can taper off but I couldn’t. I had to avoid them entirely and I felt that enabled me to break the addiction much faster. It was cold turkey. I also realized that the makers of the cigarettes didn’t care whether I lived or died, and I rather resented that. My father died of emphysema from smoking and I wasn’t going to repeat his mistake. I’ve already outlived him by six years, so I made the right decision and it’s nice not being a slave to a habit that’s expensive and always potential deadly. The exercise helped clear my lungs of the phlegm and the body thanked me for that. 

I do not agree that American Spirit cigarettes are safer or less addictive because they have no additives. I smoked them and also Sherman cigarettes and found them both highly addictive. Ultimately, what I did was to cut something out that I thought was bad for me at the same time that I started incorporating something that was good for me: the exercise. It was better that way than suffering through a slow withdrawal without doing something healthy and proactive at the same time.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I have attempted numourous times... currently i smoke tobacco out of the pipe... which in the end is way less tobacco and money spent... (although i have found i smoke as often as i did when smoking cigarettes... using alternatives is great and all... but it also brings you back to the same habits... even though you would smoke and spend way less on pipe tobacco...) 
But my current experiment is this... seeing as how the pipe ends up with a bunch of tar after a few days... during my once or twice a week ritual of cleaning it. I find there is a lot of tar just chilling there... and to think how much of it decides to climb into my lungs... :O which due to popular belief, my lungs are probably more black than burnt toast... and probably is as crusty as burnt toast... same taste as well... 
But once my lungs decide to tell my brain, "Hey, you know we are dying here... could you let up on the smoking?" 
those words would probably end up causing my brain to reply with "No. You look okay enough."
finally after a while (in theory) my lungs will figure out a way to tell my brain... (more or less) "Hey, look at that, what you coughed up... yeah that came from us... now brain i know how dependant you are with those evil things... but just look at what we have here..." 
which (also in theory) then the brain decides that it would be best to destroy the pipe. 
(the next week would probably consist of destruction of the world, a lot of coughing with black stuff randomly ejecting from the lungs... and angels looking disappointed due to the fact, a life was extended for another 1-2 years.)


----------

